# "Not Your Average Dog".. new read



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I just picked up this book, "Not Your Average Dog" by Winnie Stott. It is all about her life with Vizslals having raised and owned them since the 60s I believe.

So far (just started) it is very funny and looks to be a good all around read on life with various Vizslas.

Anyone else read this book?


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't heard of it until your note...but I will have to look for it. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I finished most of the book this afternoon. What a nice book to read - basically stories of the writer's various Vizslas - that they bred and owned. 

Some really funny and touching stuff. Well worth it if you love the breed IMO.


----------

